# Reading > Forum Book Club >  March / Ireland Reading Poll

## papayahed

*In March 2008, we will be reading a book by an Irish author.

Please nominate the books you would like to read

(one nomination per member, please)

by January 31st. 

* Only those books which are available on amazon in English will be included in our poll. *

Note: Only the first 10 books will be included in the poll.

***** E D I T *****

The poll is open now!

Please vote for the book you would like to read by March 1st!*


Some information on the books:

1. The Jewel of Seven Stars by Bram Stoker*

2. The Dead School by Patrick McCabe

3. Lady Windermere's Fan by Oscar Wilde*

4. Dubliners by James Joyce*

5. Watt by Samuel Beckett

6. _The Master_ by Colm T&#243;ib&#237;n 

7. Father’s Music by Dermot Bolger

8. The Tain as translated by Cairan Carson

9. The Story of Lucy Gault by William Trevor

10. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell

----------


## Dori

The Jewel of Seven Stars by Bram Stoker

I read somewhere that among Stoker's other works, this book was second only to _Dracula_.

----------


## Dark Muse

Sounds interesting

----------


## Aiculík

I'd like to nominate *Patrick McCabe*'s _The Dead School_
Here's editorial review of the book from Amazon.com:
"All it takes is one thing to go wrong and then--well everything else decides to follow suit I'm afraid. Mr Sun, who a minute before was saying, 'Hello! I'm Mr Sun! I'm your friend on this happy picnic day!' is opening up a big sunny mouth full of razor teeth." Macabre humor, grisly horrors, likeable characters, madness and pathos, shrewd allusions to pop songs and movies, and a supple prose style that sounds like Irish speech when read aloud--Patrick McCabe does it all. The Dead School is a dazzling novel, more complex and even more gripping than McCabe's The Butcher Boy. Here are the stories of two very different Irishmen, from different generations, whose lives intersect for a brief and mutually destructive time, and then continue, in misery, apart. McCabe deftly avoids the easy or dramatic ending and delivers instead the saddest, funniest, most horrible ending of all because it is so true to life.

----------


## Niamh

Doe it just have to be a novel or can it be a play as well?
This is going to be a though one for me....

----------


## manolia

*"The portrait of the artist as a young man" Joyce* (i want to read Ulysses eventually. I have read the Dubliners and now i would like to read this one  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Virgil

> Doe it just have to be a novel or can it be a play as well?
> This is going to be a though one for me....


We've had plays before. Are you thinking what i'm thinking?  :Wink:

----------


## THX-1138

can i nominate Dubliners or is it been read before?

----------


## Virgil

> can i nominate Dubliners or is it been read before?


It has not been done before and you can nominate it.




> *"The portrait of the artist as a young man" Joyce* (i want to read Ulysses eventually. I have read the Dubliners and now i would like to read this one  ).


Actually Portait of the Artist was done before and we had a good discussion: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ghlight=Artist. While the rules permit it being re-read, wouldn't it be best if we tried something else?

----------


## papayahed

> *"The portrait of the artist as a young man" Joyce* (i want to read Ulysses eventually. I have read the Dubliners and now i would like to read this one  ).


Hi Manolia, We read *"The portrait of the artist as a young man"*  in 2006. We can't read the same book in two consecutive years. 



*Book Club Procedures*


Would you like to nominate something else?




> can i nominate Dubliners or is it been read before?



You certainly can.

The list of Book Club Reads can be found *here*.

----------


## Virgil

> Hi Manolia, We read *"The portrait of the artist as a young man"*  in 2006. We can't read the same book in two consecutive years. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Book Club Procedures*
> 
> 
> Would you like to nominate something else?


Correct me if I'm wrong but 2006 was two years ago and not consecutive to 2008.  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## NickAdams

I nominate Watt written by Samuel Beckett.

----------


## THX-1138

thanx virgi and papaya, then Dubliners is my nomination for March

----------


## papayahed

> Correct me if I'm wrong but 2006 was two years ago and not consecutive to 2008.


You're right. I should read the rules as they are not how I think they should be.

*Manolia* - I take it back you can nominate *The portrait of the artist as a young man*. 

(We've read this twice already for book club)

----------


## Niamh

> We've had plays before. Are you thinking what i'm thinking?


Probably not! :Wink:  I was thinking of a play called "Observe the sons of ulster marching towards the somme" by Frank MacGuinness but if it be prefared to keep this for novels only than i would vote for At Swim Two Birds by Flann O'Brian
 :Smile: 
There is after all more to Irish Literature than Joyce, Yeats, Wilde, and Shaw. (i know very cheeky of me!  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Dori

> There is after all more to Irish Literature than Joyce, Yeats, Wilde, and Shaw. (i know very cheeky of me!  )


Yes, there's Bram Stoker also.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Probably not! I was thinking of a play called "Observe the sons of ulster marching towards the somme" by Frank MacGuinness but if it be prefared to keep this for novels only than i would vote for At Swim Two Birds by Flann O'Brian
> 
> There is after all more to Irish Literature than Joyce, Yeats, Wilde, and Shaw. (i know very cheeky of me!  )


 :FRlol:  I thought you were going to nominate "The Playboy of the Western World" by Synge. Remember we were trying to get a reading group on it once. OK, I'll nominate it then.  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> I thought you were going to nominate "The Playboy of the Western World" by Synge. Remember we were trying to get a reading group on it once. OK, I'll nominate it then.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I thought as much! :Tongue:  Yes we were trying to get together a reading group this time last year to celebrate its 100 year anniversary.  :Nod:  but a few mishaps here and there made it fall to pieces. :Smile:  
the two i mentioned in my post are very good. I've never read at Swim before so if Observe the sons of ulster is accepted as my nomination i'd highly suggest that someone else suggest it..... :Nod: 




> Yes, there's Bram Stoker also.


Are you much of a fan of his Dori?
I really liked his book The Snakes Pass.  :Nod: 

*edit* 
Oh god! I just thought of another good book! Utterly Monkey by Nick Laird! :Frown:  
This is too tough!!!! :Bawling:

----------


## Dori

> Are you much of a fan of his Dori?
> I really liked his book The Snakes Pass.


I wouldn't call myself a fan -- yet. I've read very little from him. Hence why I nominated one of his books. I would have nominated _Dracula,_ but I saw the book club had already read it. Thus, I went with what is considered to be "second-best".

I figure the more times I mention the author of my nomination, the more it will be imprinted into your minds, and as a result, the more likely you will vote for my nomination in the end.  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

Nominations so far:

1. The Jewel of Seven Stars by Bram Stoker

2. The Dead School by Patrick McCabe

3. The portrait of the artist as a young man by James Joyce 

4. Dubliners by James Joyce

5. Watt by Samuel Beckett

6. The Playboy of the Western World by Synge

----------


## Niamh

My god! Six nominations already!  :Eek:  Right okay, i better put a nomination in.....
I'm going with...?
A long Long Way by Sebastian Barry

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Long-Way-Seb...9353544&sr=1-9

----------


## thelastmelon

My nomination will be _Fathers Music_ by Dermot Bolger.  :Smile:

----------


## bouquin

Hi. Happy New Year!
I would like to nominate *The Story of Lucy Gault* by William Trevor. The book was shortlisted for the Man Booker Prize and the Whitbread Award in 2002; and it is No.29 on the list of "1001 Books You Must Read Before You Die."  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

> Hi. Happy New Year!
> I would like to nominate *The Story of Lucy Gault* by William Trevor. The book was shortlisted for the Man Booker Prize and the Whitbread Award in 2002; and it is No.29 on the list of "1001 Books You Must Read Before You Die."


 :FRlol:  You sure know how to validate your nomination!!! It does sound like a good read!

----------


## Scheherazade

Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer

----------


## Niamh

Ohoh! Please dont kill me!!! But can i change my nomination to The Tain as translated by Cairan Carson? :Blush:  this is that last time i promise! (just too much to choose from and i only remembered on my way home that i had wanted to nominate this months ago when ireland was selected as one of the countries for the year. And its on amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tain-Penguin...9395423&sr=1-1




> Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer


I love those books!!

----------


## Janine

I would like to nominate a play by Oscar Wilde ~ Lady Windermere's Fan

----------


## Niamh

oh i think Artemis Fowl makes ten nominations aready. Is that a record? two days?

----------


## manolia

*Papaya* i'd like to withdraw my nomination. I didn't know that this was done before, and even though you say that i can nominate it, i want to withdraw it nevertheless (it'd be boring for people who have read this before and won't participate and i wouldn't like to hijack the ireland reading).  :Wink:   :Smile:  I'll think about nominating something else.

----------


## papayahed

The nominations are:

1. The Jewel of Seven Stars by Bram Stoker

2. The Dead School by Patrick McCabe

3. 

4. Dubliners by James Joyce

5. Watt by Samuel Beckett

6. The Playboy of the Western World by Synge

7. Fathers Music by Dermot Bolger

8. The Tain as translated by Cairan Carson

9. The Story of Lucy Gault by William Trevor

10. Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer

*Manolia* - since you withdrew your nomination you can choose to nominate another. If not Janine's nomination will be added.

----------


## manolia

Add Janine's nomination...i think there is already something i want to read from that list  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

We have our 10 nominations for Ireland:

1. The Jewel of Seven Stars by Bram Stoker*

2. The Dead School by Patrick McCabe

3. Lady Windermere's Fan by Oscar Wilde*

4. Dubliners by James Joyce*

5. Watt by Samuel Beckett

6. The Playboy of the Western World by J.M. Synge*

7. Father’s Music by Dermot Bolger

8. The Tain as translated by Cairan Carson

9. The Story of Lucy Gault by William Trevor

10. Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer

----------


## Virgil

I may actually go for the William Trevor. I've wanted to read him.

----------


## Niamh

Personally i think it would be very nice for everyone to read the Tain.  :Nod:  It is Irelands epic after all. The earliest version of it to date is found in the Annuls of Ireland from circa 8th century AD. Its about the war between Ulster and Munster over a brown bull (of all things) and a battle between Irelands two greatest warrior, friends from childhood but unfortunate to be on opposite sides. Its a wonderful story. 
If you like the Iliad, Oddessy, Beowolf and any Arthurian stuff, you should injoy this.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

> Personally i think it would be very nice for everyone to read the Tain.  It is Irelands epic after all. The earliest version of it to date is found in the Annuls of Ireland from circa 8th century AD. Its about the war between Ulster and Munster over a brown bull (of all things) and a battle between Irelands two greatest warrior, friends from childhood but unfortunate to be on opposite sides. Its a wonderful story. 
> If you like the Iliad, Oddessy, Beowolf and any Arthurian stuff, you should injoy this.


I would have voted for Watt without looking at the other nominations, but you might have stolen my vote.

----------


## Virgil

> Personally i think it would be very nice for everyone to read the Tain.  It is Irelands epic after all. The earliest version of it to date is found in the Annuls of Ireland from circa 8th century AD. Its about the war between Ulster and Munster over a brown bull (of all things) and a battle between Irelands two greatest warrior, friends from childhood but unfortunate to be on opposite sides. Its a wonderful story. 
> If you like the Iliad, Oddessy, Beowolf and any Arthurian stuff, you should injoy this.


I'll consider it. We'll see.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Personally i think it would be very nice for everyone to read the Tain.  It is Irelands epic after all. The earliest version of it to date is found in the Annuls of Ireland from circa 8th century AD. Its about the war between Ulster and Munster over a brown bull (of all things) and a battle between Irelands two greatest warrior, friends from childhood but unfortunate to be on opposite sides. Its a wonderful story.


Ooooh, I think I've even read this ! It was a prose version, though, so I guess not exactly the original... I remember I had great fun trying to pronounce the names  :Wink: .

----------


## Niamh

Hahaha! Any problems with names and i'd be sure to help! The Irish Author Thomas Kinsella did a translation of it a couple of decades ago which i attempted to read but it was very heavy. Its the most famous of all irish stories, even Yeats wrote a few plays about the Tains and Ireland legendary hero Cuchulainn. :Smile:  The story takes in places that still exist by name to this day in ireland.

----------


## hellsapoppin

The Tain for me!


And as we say in Brooklyn,  :Thumbs Up:  ''Up the Republic!''

----------


## Igetanotion

> *"The portrait of the artist as a young man" Joyce* (i want to read Ulysses eventually. I have read the Dubliners and now i would like to read this one  ).


I would suggest reading "Ulysses" before you read Portrait. I found it a much more enjoyable, and honestly easier read.  :Biggrin:  

I would have nominated Frank McCourt if I'd been on here earlier, I think he's just fantastic.

----------


## Niamh

> The Tain for me!
> 
> 
> And as we say in Brooklyn,  ''Up the Republic!''


Wow! Very Pariotic of you Hells!

----------


## hellsapoppin

Actually, I'm not Irish but love the culture nonetheless!  :Smile: 

As for *The Tain* it will not be available until Feb 21. Therefore, if we read it, I won't be able to get it until very late in the discussion.

BTW, for St Patrick's Day I recommend the movie ''Man of Aran''. A genuine classic!!

----------


## Niamh

I hadnt realised that it hadnt been released on amazon.com yet. You can get it on amazon.co.uk but with an end of feb release date thats okay seeing as the Ireland read isnt till march anyway. I hadnt stated slow man until after teh first week in January because i hadnt recieved it yet.
Actually that seems kind of fun to read a book in group thats still only "hot of the printing press"!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer


Since I am already reading this, I would like to change my nomination to _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ by Robert Tressell.

So, the nominations thus far:

1. The Jewel of Seven Stars by Bram Stoker*

2. The Dead School by Patrick McCabe

3. Lady Windermere's Fan by Oscar Wilde*

4. Dubliners by James Joyce*

5. Watt by Samuel Beckett

6. _The Master_ by Colm T&#243;ib&#237;n

7. Father’s Music by Dermot Bolger

8. The Tain as translated by Cairan Carson

9. The Story of Lucy Gault by William Trevor

10. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell

----------


## Nightshade

Q: are any of these especially dublinish...?

Edit:  :Blush:  dubliners  :Rolleyes:  

can I nominate _Artemis fowl_ then?

----------


## Scheherazade

> can I nominate _Artemis fowl_ then?


We have already got our 10 nominations, I am afraid.

----------


## thelastmelon

> We have already got our 10 nominations, I am afraid.


And I'm guessing the voting will start sometime tomorrow, or the day after?

----------


## Virgil

Mods, is it possible to change my nomination? I nominated "The Playboy of the Western World". I've changed my mind. I would like to nominate _The Master_, novel by Colm Tóibín. You can read about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master_%28novel%29. I've been wanting to read a contemporary Irish novel, and I've heard good things about Tóibín, although I have to admit I've never read anything by him before.

----------


## Scheherazade

> And I'm guessing the voting will start sometime tomorrow, or the day after?


On February 1st.


> Mods, is it possible to change my nomination? I nominated "The Playboy of the Western World". I've changed my mind. I would like to nominate _The Master_, novel by Colm Tóibín. You can read about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master_%28novel%29.


Okaley dokaley!

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now vote for the book you would like to read in March.

Some information on the books:

1. The Jewel of Seven Stars by Bram Stoker*

2. The Dead School by Patrick McCabe

3. Lady Windermere's Fan by Oscar Wilde*

4. Dubliners by James Joyce*

5. Watt by Samuel Beckett

6. _The Master_ by Colm Tóibín 

7. Fathers Music by Dermot Bolger

8. The Tain as translated by Cairan Carson

9. The Story of Lucy Gault by William Trevor

10. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell

The poll will be closed on March 1st.

----------


## papayahed

So which one is good?

----------


## Niamh

Most of them are good.  :Smile:  but if you want to see where our legends come from, vote for the Tain. Like I said before, this story is Irelands Epic, and if you like legends and myths or stories like Beowolf, The Iliad and Arturian Legends, this is a must.

----------


## Dori

I voted for _The Jewel of Seven Stars_ by Bram Stoker (my nomination). I had to break the 6-way tie.  :Wink:

----------


## thelastmelon

I abandoned my nomination (Dermot Bolger) and voted for _Dubliners_ by James Joyce instead.  :Smile:

----------


## Hira

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any one book among them which I think I might find over here except for 'the Dubliners' which I am reading currently anyway. So I'll just wait and see. Or give someone a vote if they really want it, lol  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Why where abouts are you hira?

----------


## Hira

Pakistan, can ask my uncle to parcel it though

----------


## Niamh

You can join in the discussion when ever you recieve what ever book is chosen. You have to join in the in march technically, especially if you cant get your hands on the book imidiately.  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any one book among them which I think I might find over here except for 'the Dubliners' which I am reading currently anyway. So I'll just wait and see. Or give someone a vote if they really want it, lol


Vote for _The Jewel of Seven Stars_ by Bram Stoker!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wakaba

i unofficially cast my vote for Bram Stoker's The Jewel of Seven Stars

----------


## Scheherazade

> So which one is good?


_The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ by Robert Tressell, of course!


> i unofficially cast my vote for Bram Stoker's The Jewel of Seven Stars


Welcome to the Club. You can increase your post count at the Games section in no time and cast your vote "officially" before the end of the month.

----------


## Remarkable

I'm in a great dilemma between Joyce and Wilde.I really want to discuss "Dubliners" with you people,but "Lady Windermere's Fan" should be a great read.Any help on the way?

----------


## Virgil

Niamh convinced me to vote for The Tain. It sounds fascinating. You can read up on it here: http://us.penguingroup.com/nf/Book/B...018680,00.html

----------


## papayahed

> Niamh convinced me to vote for The Tain. It sounds fascinating. You can read up on it here: http://us.penguingroup.com/nf/Book/B...018680,00.html



I agree.

----------


## Virgil

> I agree.


And it's different than the usual novel reads we have every month. Something different.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm in a great dilemma between Joyce and Wilde.I really want to discuss "Dubliners" with you people,but "Lady Windermere's Fan" should be a great read.Any help on the way?


Since you cannot decide between those two, you should vote for _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ by Robert Tressell instead!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ballb

The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists is without doubt the greatest socialist novel in the English language. It is simply but brilliantly written. I have a owned a number of copies of the years and given them all away. it is the sort of book you want other people to read.

----------


## Scheherazade

Welcome to the Forum, Ballb!

I like the way you are thinking!  :Biggrin: 

Go _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_!

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh convinced me to vote for The Tain. It sounds fascinating. You can read up on it here: http://us.penguingroup.com/nf/Book/B...018680,00.html





> I agree.





> And it's different than the usual novel reads we have every month. Something different.


It a great epic story. It is Ireland Epic infact.  :Smile:  And yes it is definitely something different, especially seeing as it is only to be released this month in the states, and is already available on amazon.co.uk :Nod:  amybe i'll do up some info in my blog about the origin of the hero of the story. He would be Irelands hurcules (without the god stuff- and well all the deeds...)

----------


## Nightshade

HUmm dubliners please!! I think
that way I can make a little bit more room on the J shelf at work  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

> Since you cannot decide between those two, you should vote for _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ by Robert Tressell instead!


Funny, this is currently in the reading pile.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Funny, this is currently in the reading pile.


Oh, that is not funny; that is a sign! You should vote for it asap!

----------


## Cailin

I have 50 posts but it won't let me vote...

----------


## Scheherazade

Could you please try again after signing out and re-logging in?

Welcome to the Book Club!  :Smile:

----------


## Cailin

Dubliners (sorry Niamh! I was very tempted by the Tain  :Wink:  ) Would love to hear opinions on this fine Irish text!

----------


## Niamh

Dont worry about it! (gives evil eye) I'm not a fan of the dubliners.... just thought it would be nice to get everyone familiar with our legend. :Bawling:   :Biggrin:

----------


## NickAdams

I know a great Irish legend ... Samuel Beckett! Is no one curious about Watt?

----------


## Niamh

Not another Dubliners vote. I'd been kind of hoping people would steer from the safe and go for the new when it came to Ireland. we have so much more to offer than Joyce and Wilde.... Okay rant over...

----------


## bouquin

That is why I suggested William Trevor.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Cailin

> Not another Dubliners vote. I'd been kind of hoping people would steer from the safe and go for the new when it came to Ireland. we have so much more to offer than Joyce and Wilde.... Okay rant over...



Good point... I'd have had LOADS of other suggestions that didn't make the final list...If only I'd found this site earlier!  :FRlol:  Maybe I should've voted for the Tain :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

ney bother Cailin! and yes you should have discovered this site earlier! :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> Not another Dubliners vote. I'd been kind of hoping people would steer from the safe and go for the new when it came to Ireland. we have so much more to offer than Joyce and Wilde.... Okay rant over...


I've ordered The Tain, I'd really like to read it regardless.

----------


## Scheherazade

I don't want to read either. What do I do?

----------


## papayahed

> I don't want to read either. What do I do?



you still have time for a "Trouser Campaign" :Biggrin: 


Bribe people with kit kats??

----------


## thelastmelon

I think I will read more than just the winner for Ireland.
But I haven't read anything by Joyce, so that's why I wouldn't mind to read The Dubliners.

----------


## Niamh

> I don't want to read either. What do I do?


Get all your buddies together and make them Vote The Tain!...I mean...Trouser..... :Tongue:

----------


## Kent Edwins

I think we should read Joyce. I've been wanting to for awhile now and I'll be glad to have the excuse to take a break from class reading to do it.

----------


## Niamh

looks like i'm going to have to find my copy then... although i think i gave it to a charity shop....

----------


## Virgil

Oh well, I guess I got to find my copy too.  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

yeay Aimus!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

I would prefer Joyce if I have to choose between those two, I guess.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I voted for Beckett, but I'm fine with Joyce. I'll read Watt later.

----------


## superunknown

I'm going to Ireland next month and intend to read Dubliners on my trip as I already have it anyway, so I voted for that.

----------


## NickAdams

Thanks to all who tried to lift Watt, but Joyce has a inescapable orbit.

----------


## hellsapoppin

One thing I loved about my many years of living in New York was the great bookstores it always had. One of them was the famous Gotham Book Mart:

http://www.goreyography.com/west/articles/gbm2005.html


It was a favorite hangout for lovers of Joyce's writings. In the old days scholars would just drop off their post graduate manuscripts and you could browse through them. Frances Steloff was a great hostess who would greet people as they entered into the shop. The above article refers to her as Ms Steloff but she preferred being addressed as "Miss''.

When Miss Steloff passed on the shop moved a few blocks away. I never went there as it could never have the same character as did the old place.

----------


## Scheherazade

Come on, folks! Couple of more votes and _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ by Robert Tressell will win! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## hellsapoppin

... there's always next year ...

 :Smile:

----------


## superunknown

It's quite sad that Joye has such a hold on Irish literature that he completely overshadows all other writers from there, as I'm sure there's lots of great authors from Ireland. I have to say I somewhat shamefully voted out of convenience as I already have Dubliners on my shelf and I was meaning to reread it anyway.

----------


## Niamh

I think thats the situation with Dubliners. Its the one people recognise and vote for it...
But yet the Tain is Irelands most famous story....

----------


## thelastmelon

> But yet the Tain is Irelands most famous story....


And the reason why I voted for Dubliners instead of The Tain is that I couldn't find it in Sweden, and I can't afford to pay for having it shipped, how cheap it might be. But if I ever find it, I will read it.

----------


## NickAdams

I was disappointed by the turn out. It's not very hard to find members who would be interested in discussing Joyce, but one would have to rally to find an audience for Watt or The Tain. I think the book-of-the-month is encouraging to that effect. I started reading Dubliners yesterday, I have read a number of the stories since, and I'm pleased with the turn out.

Joyce's writing is fluent and still fresh. I can see how he has influenced both Hemingway and Beckett. 

Niamh: If you decide to start a seperate thread for Tain, I'm in.

----------


## papayahed

> Niamh: If you decide to start a seperate thread for Tain, I'm in.



oh, me too.

----------


## Niamh

Could stick one in the general lit section. 
Going to get my hands on Dubliners. Might as well give it another chance...even though i dont exactly like it... but...why not. (Could always pretend the tain is my paddys day read :Tongue:  )and seeingas the dubliners is not a long book...

----------


## Remarkable

Oh,I'm so glad we're going to discuss Joyce in March!That means I have to get my copy from a friend that is keeping it for over 6 months (very upseting) so as to refresh my memory.

I admire Joyce and I find his works on top of the world literature.But then,this remains to be discussed in March.And I'm also glad I'm finally able to participate in the book club.I never get the chance to read the books here...

Niamh,the problem about The Tain is that most of us can't find it and then,I suppose it has a difficult language which would need some thought and consideration.Not an easy read,right?But don't worry,you know we're all very curious to read it!

----------


## Niamh

dont worry about it :Smile:  
You can get it on amazon anyway but...ce la vie! The majority has voted. I knew it wouldnt get selected anyway but what the heck it was worth the try! :Biggrin:  
The language wouldnt be hard. This translation was done for an overall reading group from independant readers to adults. Now the Thomas Kinsella translation even I have problems with! :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> dont worry about it 
> You can get it on amazon anyway but...ce la vie! The majority has voted. I knew it wouldnt get selected anyway but what the heck it was worth the try! 
> The language wouldnt be hard. This translation was done for an overall reading group from independant readers to adults. Now the Thomas Kinsella translation even I have problems with!




It's not over yet!!!! There's still time!!!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> It's not over yet!!!! There's still time!!!!!!!


Yes, seven more votes and we can be reading _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ in March!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

If we do "Dubliners" will we be discussing it story by story? Just want to prepare and curious to know how we will discuss the stories.

I mean this and not sarcarstic at all. *Scher* and *Papayahed,* you two always remind me of news commentators or talk-room hosts at the end of our voting session. You really make me smile and chuckle with your 'hopeful' tallies...and your 'it is never too late's'  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I mean this and not sarcarstic at all. *Scher* and *Papayahed,* you two always remind me of news commentators or talk-room hosts at the end of our voting session. You really make me smile and chuckle with your 'hopeful' tallies...and your 'it is never too late's'


On that note...

*Going once...* You can still vote and every vote matters, folks!  :Wink: 

Janine> I don't think we will be discussing _Dubliners_ story by story as not everyone will be able to follow a strict reading-programme. We will, as always, post our comments as and when they happen, I think.

----------


## Janine

there is still time to sway the voting, *Scher!*  :FRlol:  Seriously only 4 votes are needed for the "Tain".

----------


## Niamh

yeah but two of the people that voted for Dubliners dont have 50 posts or more clocked... so really.. it only needs two...

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

----------


## papayahed

The Tain 

The Tain

The Tain

----------


## Scheherazade

Going on twice some more...

----------


## thelastmelon

I've ordered _Dubliners_ now, and will probably get it sometime next week.

----------


## hellsapoppin

Very happy to see that the board's membership has reached a consensus on *Dubliners*.

This decision is especially good for me because I started to read the book years ago when (uh!) I had a problem with amnesia! I had many good notes on the book's margins and was clearly enjoying my reading. But the problem is, _I forgot the whole darn thing!_ I could not remember reading the book or any part of its contents!!!

Hopefully, all that is over now and I will be able to have lasting enjoyment of the book.

And speaking of this fine gem of a volume, literary historians have said it is a moraility tale of modern life. It reflects the universal experience in the form of an individual's experience. Each character may have an epiphany of some kind after some form of emotional or personal paralysis. To me, it reads like a modern day melodrama - what happened back then is the same as happens today in NYC or elsewhere. Thus, most of us can readily identify with its characters, settings, and experiences.

Enjoy!

----------


## Prole

Aww, and I was hiking in the Cooleys only a few weeks ago! Still, only being a newbie, I couldn't have swayed the vote.

----------


## Niamh

you can still read it. Some of us are so...

----------


## ben.!

Woohoo! I finished _Dubliners_ at the start of this year so I'll be able to join in too!  :Smile:  

I enjoyed it muchly.  :Biggrin:

----------


## osu.gavroche

:Alien:  I'm saying hello to all by the fairie pool. I am just a wee infant in this forum and i chose you to be my first contact. Are you by a fairie pool in the great emerald isle ? Could you be a bit more specific ?
Thanks from Gavaroche
in the Buckeye state :Alien:

----------

